# Power supply



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

What is a good power pack now a days? 
I have 3 mrc tech 2 packs , but as of lately I am having issues with them. 
I can run one loco at a time & after about 5 laps the box is hot & it trips the unit. Once it cools a little the we get 3 laps , or so & down again. I swapped it out with a different one. It worked great for a bit, but now it’s doing it as well. I’m not running doubles , or even full power. About 55-70 open. Now I do have a bigger setup. 15x8. Only one main line. I’m not feeding sidings, or lights of any kind. 
I do have jumpers every 3 feet. I just don’t get it?? I can run just a loco & no cars. Still same thing. Also doesn’t matter if it is a steamer , or my diesels... 
I am just puzzled?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Remove the case from the power pack and check the caps for leakage or swelling.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

IronManStark said:


> What is a good power pack now a days?
> I have 3 mrc tech 2 packs , but as of lately I am having issues with them.
> I can run one loco at a time & after about 5 laps the box is hot & it trips the unit. Once it cools a little the we get 3 laps , or so & down again. I swapped it out with a different one. It worked great for a bit, but now it’s doing it as well. I’m not running doubles , or even full power. About 55-70 open. Now I do have a bigger setup. 15x8. Only one main line. I’m not feeding sidings, or lights of any kind.
> I do have jumpers every 3 feet. I just don’t get it?? I can run just a loco & no cars. Still same thing. Also doesn’t matter if it is a steamer , or my diesels...
> ...


It sounds like there is something drawing a lot of power somewhere, overloading the circuit. Do you have a fault-detection setup in your layout? Maybe a small short circuit in an engine? Just wondering....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I will tear into one later today. I also should mention that I am only running dc. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What are the power ratings of your power packs, and how old are they? Seems that Tech II packs are getting up there.....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Newbie HO Train chap said:


> It sounds like there is something drawing a lot of power somewhere, overloading the circuit. Do you have a fault-detection setup in your layout? Maybe a small short circuit in an engine? Just wondering....


I don’t have a fault detection in my layout other than what the pack has. 
This does it with every loco I have at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

IronManStark said:


> I don’t have a fault detection in my layout other than what the pack has.
> This does it with every loco I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it happens with every loco,... well...that rules out the locomotives. Anything sitting on a siding somewhere which might be draining power? Check also for loose connections which might cause micro-arcing, maybe? Sorry, I am just a nerd who is new to railroading but saw a couple of things before. All the best!


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well here is what it looks like inside... I don’t see anything out of the norm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Newbie HO Train chap said:


> If it happens with every loco,... well...that rules out the locomotives. Anything sitting on a siding somewhere which might be draining power? Check also for loose connections which might cause micro-arcing, maybe? Sorry, I am just a nerd who is new to railroading but saw a couple of things before. All the best!


All my sidings are on a different block. This is just my main line that it feeds. I have went over all my contacts. I did not see anything. If I don’t have a loco running it will sit on all day. My volt meter tells me I don’t have any issues with it feeding the track. Every where I check it. It is at 14-15 volt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> What are the power ratings of your power packs, and how old are they? Seems that Tech II packs are getting up there.....


They are a bit old. That is what I am wondering. Maybe age is catching up with them??... 
on a small layout they probably would not be bad. But my bigger layout may just be using them to much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I don’t see a date on it ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Made in USA makes me think it's at least 30 years old if not more.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, my Tech II was bought new in the late 1980’s.....still works great, although it was not in use for about 15 years in between that time and now...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you have a multimeter that has a 10amp or so setting, you might try putting it in series with one of your track leads and see its the rails that are drawing the current or if its something internal to the TechII.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I will look into that with the meter in a bit. Now remember this is the second one I have went through. My first one did this for a bit then it just stopped all together. 
Could I be feeding to much track??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Or, try a newer, more recently produced one, if you can somehow.....if the problem goes away with a newer one, you have found the cure.....


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

IronManStark said:


> I will look into that with the meter in a bit. Now remember this is the second one I have went through. My first one did this for a bit then it just stopped all together.
> Could I be feeding to much track??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are on to something with "feeding it too much track." @Lemonhawk is correct, too. Try running another to support it further down the track and see what happens...but I am wondering if you would want to run it in parallel rather than in series? Thoughts, @Lemonhawk?

...and @Old_Hobo is absolutely correct!

OFAT works each time!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Track does not draw current no matter how large
the layout is...think of it as just two wires...only
locos and lighted cars draw currrent from the track.
Any ordinary power pack should be sufficient fo run a single
loco around a modified oval continuously without overloading.

From what you have said there may be some 'leakage' in your
layout. As suggested, use your multimeter set to amps... in series with
one wire from your power pack to the track. Remove all locos, cars
and any lights. Raise the speed control to a normal setting. You should see zero draw. While
that set up is on, try pressing tracks, turnouts and the like around the layout...(checking to
see if loco weight might press rail down on a stray wire or whatever).
If yuou note any amjp draw as a result you may have found the problem.

If you find nothing with that test....put just the loco back on the track...slowly raise
the speed control to your normal and note the amp darw...it will increase as you raise speed. A good
loco should draw around .3 or so of an amp...but some older locos may draw as much
as an amp.And...if there is a friction or gelled lube in loco gear trains you could see even greater draw..
clean out and relube with plastic friendlly oil and grease from LaBellles.

You mention that there is a second 'block'...How do you use it...how do you power it? Does it have a
separate power pack...do you have a panel of switches to transfer power from
one power pack to another? This type of circuit could 'leak' and cause your
problem.

Let us know what you find out.

Don


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Just a quick answer to your question. The second block is feed by another controller. It is in sense it’s own layout(loop) it runs my small rail yard & my two sidings. All are blocked off from the main line with plastic rail joiners. I will test to make sure they are not leaking into the main by any way later tonight. 

Thanks for all the help guys! I have been scratching my head on this one for a week , or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Newbie HO Train chap said:


> I think you are on to something with "feeding it too much track." @Lemonhawk is correct, too. Try running another to support it further down the track and see what happens...but I am wondering if you would want to run it in parallel rather than in series? Thoughts, @Lemonhawk?
> 
> ...and @Old_Hobo is absolutely correct!
> 
> OFAT works each time!


I wouldn't recommend running two power packs on the same track. You will likely burn up one or both. Yes I know from experience from my younger years.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

IronManStark said:


> I will tear into one later today. I also should mention that I am only running dc. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greetings,
You will a thin shafted #10 security torx driver to get case open. 
Oops. Figured that out already I see. Heh.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I did a track test. The track held 18v on my meter. The pack put out the same. I put on a few coaches I have with LED lights in them. It did not really change more that 1/2v if that. Left them set there for 20 minutes. No change on the out put. However the pack started to get warm??... 
I took the cars off. Shut it down for a hour. Turned on again. Tested the same output on the track (18v) I then allowed it to set for 30 minutes with nothing on it. Checked it again. Still 18v , but the pack was hot to the touch.... sooo I’m leaning toward the pack is going out. 
I will put my last one I have on it. ( I use this one just for bench work) guess I will see tomorrow. It’s late & I’m off to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok so I swapped pack. Been running two spectrum GE diesels all day pulling 10 hoppers on the one & 15 box cars on the other. Up & down my hills all day so far. About 4 hours in & I noticed one spot where both locos will slow & power will surge. It’s a corner part of my track. Of course it’s the hardest corner to get to! Lol 
It’s right after a switch. After about 6 hours with the two. I put on my 2-8-2 heavy I have. It’s a rivarossi with a bachmann can motor in it. Always been a great little loco! It took a few rounds with 10 two bay coal hoppers. Ran good , but same spot would cause it to slow & pull a lot of power. I have checked my feed wires going to that corner they look good, but I can’t see my contact unless I pull my layout up. It is a top section on a 4’x6’ part of my layout. That’s is my update for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So what kind is the pack that works good now?


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

IronManStark said:


> Ok so I swapped pack. Been running two spectrum GE diesels all day pulling 10 hoppers on the one & 15 box cars on the other. Up & down my hills all day so far. About 4 hours in & I noticed one spot where both locos will slow & power will surge. It’s a corner part of my track. Of course it’s the hardest corner to get to! Lol
> It’s right after a switch. After about 6 hours with the two. I put on my 2-8-2 heavy I have. It’s a rivarossi with a bachmann can motor in it. Always been a great little loco! It took a few rounds with 10 two bay coal hoppers. Ran good , but same spot would cause it to slow & pull a lot of power. I have checked my feed wires going to that corner they look good, but I can’t see my contact unless I pull my layout up. It is a top section on a 4’x6’ part of my layout. That’s is my update for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possible bad connection or just a dirty section of track.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

It is the same. Tech2. However it may be just a bit newer. It has a horn / whistle button ..??? 

Also I am not sure but two of my loco’s motors may be fried as well. They no longer spin , just hum. Even when I took them out of the loco. 

Not sure if the power pack issue caused it , or the motors took out the pack?? 

What I do know is after I switched the pack those two loco’s stopped working. My other loco’s have all ran good today other than getting over in that corner. I tore my switch out & found it had a short in one of the jumper feeds. Changed that & the track seemed to smooth back out like it use to run. I even ran two double headed diesels on it for awhile with my a-b-a f units. ( that would be 5 loco’s at a time) 
For the past few weeks I could only run one & it would stop after 5 laps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I figured those were faulty power packs.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Iron man

You say that there is a hard to reach section where your locos slow and current draw goes up...
Usually that is an indication of a track problem such as out of gauge rails that causes the
motor to work harder which results in a higher amp draw...but you found a partial short
caused, apparently, by the weight of the locos on the turnout...surprising that it didn't
trigger the power pack breaker. 

About the non performing loco motors
Does the shaft spin freely? It's odd that
two failed that way at the same time. Do they have
a 'burned' smell?: Were they 'exposed' to a high voltage at some point?
Was there any way AC could have leaked to the track they were on?

Don


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

DonR said:


> Iron man
> 
> You say that there is a hard to reach section where your locos slow and current draw goes up...
> Usually that is an indication of a track problem such as out of gauge rails that causes the
> ...


The two locos that motors went out , both spin freely. I pulled the motors out & check them on my tester. They don’t spin. Just hum. They do have a smell to them. As for the track. The switch was probably due to me. I had issues with that switch before. It would not switch all the time , so I tore it apart & tried to re wire it. I think my soldering skills probably bit me there & caused a short that I did not notice right away. It took time to probably become a major problem. 
Add about 6 weeks & a lot of use during the holidays. I probably should of just replaced it with a new one. I have done that now & I am in about 3 hours today running my trains with no issues on the track , or controller. 
The old controls i am opening up to look for popped caps, or burnt wires. Worse case I will use them just for my cleaning cradles I use for my loco’s. 
Maybe just use them for lights on my layout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If they are electrically safe....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> If they are electrically safe....


Good point! Looks like they might be parts bin!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Perhaps the rectifier went out on the tech II, that might wipe out a lot of stuff like the throttle on the tech II also. And then if was putting out a little too much A/C to the tracks that might explain the damage to the locomotives.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Lemonhawk said:


> Perhaps the rectifier went out on the tech II, that might wipe out a lot of stuff like the throttle on the tech II also. And then if was putting out a little too much A/C to the tracks that might explain the damage to the locomotives.


That could be a strong possibility. 
I have to say today was one of the better days I have had with the layout. Did some switching, my daughter ran the passenger trains around for a bit. Then we put on Thomas & Toby. Ran them for the end of the day. Now I am just cleaning the locos we ran & setting everything on the shelfs. Until next weekend! 
I am thinking about tearing out the one side off my layout to shift it. Maybe make a little better access to the back on the one side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

IronManStark said:


> It is the same. Tech2. However it may be just a bit newer. It has a horn / whistle button ..???
> 
> Also I am not sure but two of my loco’s motors may be fried as well. They no longer spin , just hum. Even when I took them out of the loco.
> 
> ...


Glad you found the short!


----------

